# 185 ML bottles



## bruno (Jan 11, 2009)

My nephew is getting married this summer and has asked me to furnish some of my wines. We are looking for a smaller bottle, something the guests could take home as a souvineer. I have heard 185 ML bottles are available, but I have not seen them available for sale. Does anyone know an on-line source? Also, do these take corks, and will my Italian floor corker work on a bottle this small?


----------



## syscokid (Jan 11, 2009)

The ones I've seen are 187 ml and they are twist-off caps. I got some from a friend who is a distributor and they give them as samples.


----------



## Racer (Jan 11, 2009)

My wife and I just recently bottled our chocolate raspberry port into a case of the 187ml bottles(the rest went into 375mls).We got ours at quality wine and ale. http://www.homebrewit.com/aisle/1040 2 things you need to know though. You'll need to set something on the corker pad because the bottles are too short(we used a piece of 2x4). And you probably want to cork with #7 corks. We used #8's and had a hard time getting the corks to seat to the same depth consistently.


----------



## Wine4Me (Jan 11, 2009)

I have put some of a batch of wine into used cooler bottles & like Racer I had to put a piece of wood on the pad to put the cork in but worked well for me!~


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2009)

http://finevinewines.com/ also carries them and #7 corks are recommended for them.


----------

